#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Fake placement process is done in many engineering colleges.

## shubham301992

fake placement is done is various engineering colleges.fee has been taken in name of placement.when placed student o to their respected placed company company representative says that they did't go for any placement process.





  Similar Threads: Heavy Engineering Corporation Limited HEC Ltd Previous Year Placement Papers, Placement Process, Company Profile Grapecity Previous Year Placement Papers, Placement Process, Company Profile Heavy Engineering Corporation Limited  HECLtd Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile Mahindra Engineering Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile Fake faculty members caught at 17 medical colleges

----------


## reshance

How to make it out whether its fake in that case

----------

